# Living like this is unbearable



## 14152 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello everyone,I'm a fourteen-year-old girl who has just been diagnosed with severe IBS. I have been experiencing awful abdominal pain for about a year now, and honestly I don't know how I can go on like this much longer. I can't sleep well or focus in school. In addition to the bad abdominal pain I have had hair loss, nasty mouth ulcers, joint pain, fatigue, dizziness, violent mood changes, difficulty concentrating and a lot of other malnutrition-like symptoms (is malnutrition common with IBS?). Iâ€™ve had to go through numerous tests â€“ abdominal ultrasound, CT scan, blood tests, and I have an endoscopy scheduled for later this month. My doctor prescribed some laxatives a few months ago, but they just seemed to make my pain worse. Probiotics havenâ€™t helped. I can't live like this...I just don't know what to do. Does anyone have any advice?Thanks,M


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

Heyai've not got severe IBS but i still suffer from a lot of symptoms. I'm lucky enough that so long as i stay relaxed i'm usually ok to live a mostly normal life though i still have to take imodiums to go any where. I don't know if malnutrition is a common symptom in ibs but it may well be in severe cases, with mouth ulcers i'm not so sure they're part of IBS but again i'm not positive. The sad fact is that, the same as everyone else who has IBS, you have to learn to live your life as best you can while coping with it, don't let it take over your life so it is your number one priority 24/7. Go to your doctor and ask for something that may help your IBS and go from there. Learn what medication helps you with your IBS and what doesn't, so long as it is ok with your doctor you may take as much or as little as you need daily to help you live a normal life. You'll often find stress makes IBS worse so try and avoid really stressful situations and learn some destress activities like yoga or just learn breathing exercises if you feel suddenly becomimg stressed, breathing in through my nose for 3 seconds and then out through my mouth for 3 seconds i find really helps. Annoyingly it seems that everyone suffers differently with IBS and so, with advice for here on what others have found help, you need to find your own things that help you cope.Like i said, don't let ibs ruin your life. Yes it is extremely annoying and frustrating and sometimes depressing but you can't let it coop you up in your house for the rest of your life, think of all the opportunities you may miss.Every one on this board are here to help you if they can so come on here when you need to if you have queries or even for some supports.I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## 19490 (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey!Well listen to Sazzy she knows what shes talking about! LOL! Well I know just how you feel! Except my doctor hasnt said anything more than that I have IBS! I too have been given meds that dont work except mine have been antidepressents! They seem to just make me feel worst! I have pretty much been home my soffomore year and it sucks! I know how you feel moreless! My IBS is constipation and Diarea and seems to be worst during my period! be ready for that I guess and when you want to talk E-mail me at DAJCforever###yahoo.com Ill help you feel better as long as you help me! good luck!


----------



## 18398 (Nov 11, 2006)

your story sounds quite smililar to mine . i don't know wot to do either


----------

